# Betty Jo got her CGN



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congrats!! What is CGN? Is it similar to CGC in the states?


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my gosh congratulations Deb!! 
you must be so excited ^_^


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks I am really proud of her. CGN is Canine Good Neighbour which is the same as the American CGC.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

congrats to Betty Jo:congrats: and oh to you also Trillium she could not have done it without you way to go!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Congrats !!!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_YIPPEE!! Congratulations to both of you! That is so exiting.
_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well my dear friend and co-owner....WAY TO GO!!!!! I am extremely proud of both of you!!! First title of many for the ladies??? Seriously...very happy and proud of you both. Give that redhead a great big hug and smooch from her other Mama!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Arreau.. Well done and WAY TO GO !!!
All the best with future titles.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

That's awesome!! Congratulations to you and your Betty Jo --what a dynamic duo you must be!! Way to go!!!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Way to go, Team!!! And to be a last minute decision to take the test! That's the way to take the pressure off--with the mindset of just going to give it a try and see how Betty Jo would do and if she didn't pass, well, at least you'd know what you needed to work on. Love it!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats Trillium and Betty Jo! Nice team work :cheer2:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I'm so happy to have it accomplished. I've wanted to get it for a long time but had never even seen it administered so I was a bit worried about it. But it was much easier then I thought. Betty Jo behaved herself like the lady she is and had them all wrapped around her paws lol.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm so happy to have it accomplished. I've wanted to get it for a long time but had never even seen it administered so I was a bit worried about it. But it was much easier then I thought. Betty Jo behaved herself like the lady she is and had them all wrapped around her paws lol.


Well, but of course. She would not have it any other way!LOL!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Lots of proud mamas going around!! Kudos


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Lucy sends her congratulations and WOOOOOHOOOOO to her big sister!! :lol: Great job!


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

:cheers:

Congratulations! Isn't it a great feeling? 
Sooooo what's next?


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks it really helped make a good weekend. 

As for what's next we want to get Jenny's CGN too and I'll probably try for that at the end of our advanced obedience course sometime this fall. As I believe there will be testing available then.

After that we want to get into rally o or obedience or agility. I haven't really decided on which and it also depends on timing etc. Any thoughts on which is the best?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks it really helped make a good weekend.
> 
> As for what's next we want to get Jenny's CGN too and I'll probably try for that at the end of our advanced obedience course sometime this fall. As I believe there will be testing available then.
> 
> After that we want to get into rally o or obedience or agility. I haven't really decided on which and it also depends on timing etc. Any thoughts on which is the best?


My feeling would be rally first. It is a bit more low key, and after getting a few titles in Rally, then move onto obedience. I too would love to hear what others think.


----------



## Teffy (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree! That's what I'm doing. Buffy's my first performance dog and I think it was wise and calculating of my instructor to have led me to Rally O first, got me hooked! My agility instructor said that it's easier to work with a dog with an obedience bkgd. In fact, in Rally, there's the 3 jumps, weaves and tunnels...so you get to dabble in agility and obedience. Oh, I'm speaking from the CARO book (Cdn. Assoc. for Rally O) and in CKC, it's just the jumps so far. I hope they add more challenges though. Maybe we'll bump into each other one day!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WooHoo! Congrats to you both! I don't blame you for being proud and happy.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

I know so very little about performance... My puppy clients know much more than I do since many of them put CD CDX and agility titles on dogs they purchased from me.
Reading all these posts enlightened me alot about performance and it is so interesting to learn about the other side not only the conformation...great and interesting reading.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Teffy wouldn't that be fun if we did run into each other. 

Thanks everyone. 

There are so many options on the performance side of things. My oldest son is certainly interested in getting involved which I think would be great for him. I'm finding the whole thing really interesting too. I've really enjoyed all the classes so far. Its been fun. 

Its hilarious when my husband uses the wrong sign with the dogs to get them to do something. The kids all set him straight. My six year old is especially inclined to let him know. He wasn't able to go to the last set of classes due to his work hours. But he sure is being taught anyway lol.


----------

